# Just a couple of pictures



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I was plowing mostly at night and the pictures didn't turn out. Plus I just wanted to get done this weekend because it would stop so I didn't take many.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

damn, Pautler better do more than pump your gas for those prices!


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Should be full serve for that price!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Actually we share that spot for the snow I do the lot over. The area we put the snow in is about 20 feet wide!

PS prices is gone up.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice pictures..


If it was Diesel, I would pump my own for that price. 
The cheapest today was 271.9 and highest was 284.9 in my town. Can you guess where I went and filled up.. I had a quarter of a tank and it cost me $79.85 to top it off.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Those are gas prices diesel is 4.09 here


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Good pic GV, you guys got hammered the last storm.


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Regulars lowest $3.05 around here, but in Maine this past weekend it was anywhere from $3.17 to $3.40 and diesel was just around $4.00!


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

diesel is $4.09 here. was $3.36 3 weeks ago.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

Yaz;540262 said:


> Nice pictures..
> 
> If it was Diesel, I would pump my own for that price.
> The cheapest today was 271.9 and highest was 284.9 in my town. Can you guess where I went and filled up.. I had a quarter of a tank and it cost me $79.85 to top it off.


yea it cost me $50 bucks today to top off my tank from just over 1/2 a tank. not even for diesel. it cost me like 65 bucks for a 1/2 tank of diesel in my pickup. that why ive been driving my gasser.i cant fill my tank from our storage tank at work. b/c we are emptying it too quick.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NICE PICTURES GV ......GOTTA LOVE THEM BIG DADDYS HUH*


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice piles GV, good job and stay safe;:salute:


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice pics Grandview. Im glad that are gas isnt that high yet. :waving:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

its only 20 cents more heck thats not that much. and around here people make so much money getting out of the car is something they would rather not do. so if we had one full sevice place they would make tons. couple years ago id work at on of those automated carwashs at a gas station got paid 20 bucks an hour toget the cars real close. because we could stuff 4 times the cars threw in an hour. make lots of money. people r nutc never did understand y u would wash ur car when a storm was coming the next day.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

grandview;540150 said:


> I was plowing mostly at night and the pictures didn't turn out. Plus I just wanted to get done this weekend because it would stop so I didn't take many.


Better put your new registration on that window looks like 8/07 you are a little past due ?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics Gv.......how much snow did u end up with?


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Superduty i know what your talking about my dad drives a rig for conway and luckly his company pays for the fuel 500 bucks for 175 gallons


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

grandview;540270 said:


> Those are gas prices diesel is 4.09 here


I am scared to fill up my chevy this summer... I can't handle $3.45 a gal.... Hope the customers are ready for it to transfer over to them... lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

willofalltrades;541234 said:


> I am scared to fill up my chevy this summer... I can't handle $3.45 a gal.... Hope the customers are ready for it to transfer over to them... lol


ya i am gonna base all my mowing stuff at 4plus a gallon


----------

